# How long to TTC after Late Miscarriage?



## somanyjoys (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi all,
I've been lurking a lot and posting some here...and googling a ton! I lost my baby boy (died in utero) two weeks ago. I was 20 weeks pregnant, but he had died a week or so earlier, so it is a miscarriage not a stillbirth. I will be turning 35 soon, and while I know I need to grieve this loss, I want to get pregnant again as soon as is healthy (for me and for the pregnancy and baby). I don't see my doc for another month (six weeks after). We'll get test results then. I'm just really curious what others with second trimester losses have been told about how long to wait. I'm assuming it may be different than trying right away or after one cycle as with a first trimester loss.

Thanks!


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Hi!

I am so sorry for your loss.







s

I had a loss at 16 weeks and was told to wait 3 months.
I think it really depends on you and your time line. I would at least wait until you've had 1 cycle. I know it is tough, I'll be 34 in May and waiting is hard when you want to be pg so badly!

I'd call your practioner and see if they will see you before 6 weeks so you can start planning!

Take care and best wishes!!
Jen


----------



## ~Katrinka~ (Feb 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I also lost my baby just shy of 20 weeks. Go ahead and say you had a stillbirth when you're talking to other people about what happened. It may help them understand better what you are going through.

My midwife asked me to wait 2 full cycles afterwards. I am in my late thirties and didn't want to wait long, either. Those two months were hard, hard, hard. I did get pregnant just about 8/9 weeks after my d&e (I had two rather short cycles). Be extra good to yourself and your body while you're waiting -- having two back-to-back pregnancies can be quite a drain on you - physically, and emotionally.

Best of luck and lots of hugs.


----------



## somanyjoys (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Katrinka~* 
Go ahead and say you had a stillbirth when you're talking to other people about what happened. It may help them understand better what you are going through.

It's funny that I've been hung up on that distinction. I was chatting with a friend over email and she mentioned my stillbirth, and I started to correct her but found it oddly comforting, so I didn't

Thank you both for your thoughts. I may call my dr, momoftworedheads. I don't want to seem nag-y, but hey, this is a big deal.

Katrinka, your story is exactly what I like to hear!! Same time frame loss as mine, two cycles, and a baby due in a few more weeks!! Congratulations!!


----------



## her_story (Jul 10, 2007)

We are waiting 3 cycles (this is our first cycle ttc). It took that long to actually feel better (building up iron because of blood loss, strengthening abdominals, improving endurance).

Take care of yourself. The desire to be pregnant again is at times completely overwhelming (it is all i can think about) and scary (i want to bring my baby home from the hospital this time)... Initially I couldn't keep the tears away when I think about how I was supposed to be a mommy to live babies this year (at 31 y.o). Now, I can only breathe and know that another child will be conceived when it is right... when the universe deems us ready.

It is not easy to be patient when your arms are aching for baby... I am so sorry for your loss.

Hugs to you momma.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

First of all, I am so sorry for you loss. Strength and peace to you









I lost my little one at 17 weeks, but the baby died between 15 and then... Anyway, I was told to wait 2-3 months, mainly to let my uterine lining build back up. I'm planning on waiting longer though, but 2-3 months at least seems like a good idea to heal. Especially for me becuase I ended up retaining placenta and bleeding out, and now I'm very anemic.

Take care of yourself, mama, and healing to you.


----------

